# Questions about my bill....



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got my first bill today, and there are some things that I want to pre-question before I call Cleveland or my insurance and actually question. (Does that make sense? LOL. I guess I'd rather ask dumb questions here than to the billing dept or my insurance. 

My bill is showing a head and neck echo on 2/23 ($185 charge), which is the day I had my first consult with a surgeon. All I remembered was her doing an ultrasound, so it took google for me to realize that the 2 are "pretty much" one in the same. BUT further down my bill, listed on the same date of service, it says Ultrasound ($590 charge). Uhh....???? My surgeon did the u/s herself, right there in the room we were in.

On the day of my surgery I have 2 Pharmacy charges, totaling about $865, roughly. Uh, the only things I took before/after my surgery was ONE synthroid and MAYBE 6 Tums. Almost 900 bucks for a synthroid and some tums?? I understand that hospital prices are higher than what I pay at Walmart's pharmacy, but come on. I could understand this if I were given percocets or even Naproxens for pain, but there were ZERO pain pills whatsoever post surgery. (Well, til I got home and hit my stash lol, but even then, after the first couple of days home, even those weren't needed.)

If anyone can give me thoughts on these 2 "issues", that would be great. Even some insight to some "overlooked" possible pharmacy charges would help. Thanks folks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: the pharmacy charges...are you sure you weren't give an analgesics in the OR or in recovery? I was given a few ccs of a painkiller in recovery and that showed up as a pharmacy charge on my bill.

Re: the ultrasound...I would def. ask, but it almost looks as if one is the doctor's charge for doing the u/s and one is the charge for use of equipment etc.


----------

